# Planos de MT1 1810 compartir



## djlean (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola que tal bueno queria preguntarles si alguien seria tan amable de presentar los planos para hace unas 1810 invertidas de Ev, o recomiendan otra clase de cajas ?

es para fiestas de espacios abiertos o cerrados de todo un poco

muchas gracias


----------



## janston (Dic 26, 2012)

algo así te sirve?


----------



## djlean (Dic 27, 2012)

muchisimas gracias amigo justo la avia conseguido tambien en un foro extrangero


----------

